# Body Works In Philadelphia



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I guess the work was done in China.
He caught some flak when bullet holes were found in some of the donated bodies!
Government executions, one bullet, they send the next of kin a bill for 17 cents for the bullet they just used.
The examples of a pregnant woman and child were just too much for many people to see, especially when a recent death(s) were actual events in someone's life. Spectators draped coats and things over these exhibits.
All of this has been in Yahoo news storys over maybe the last year?
Personally, I would not want to go.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I think that crosses the line between appreciation for the season, keeping an open mind, going where no man has gone before and plainly crossing the line.

No disrespect intended, but not something I would want to see either.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Oops again, triple post!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I've seen both exhibits, Body Worlds and Body Worlds 2.

As I've said before there are no bullet holes, nor any sign of anything other than a natural death. 

Do a little research on the subject, here's Gunther Von Hagens' website for the exhibits. 

I've posted my reaction, and that of others who have actually seen the exhibits here in the past.

The human body is a fascinating and beautiful organic machine, Von Hagens merely displays the human body in a way that most people are not familiar with. If his exhibits were in the biology lab of your local university, no one would think twice about them. 




Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

I am finally going to Body Worlds on Saturday...I can't wait!!
~~ Nobtis


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

So... Love it? Hate it? Fascinated? Disgusted?


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

I really loved it. It was awesome and it was so neat that most of the bodies were not behind glass or anything (the smaller pieces were as well as the more delicate exhibits). It was truly amazing how well preserved they all were and how much detail showed-up. It was also amazing that there was no odor at all to be detected. Well worth the trip! I even bought the DVD which I can't wait to look over (which has even more than what was in Philly). It was a fun, interesting and educational time. A perfect blend of the macabre, anatomy and art blended together. I was disapointed that the dead guy on the dead horse was not there...I was hoping it was. Highly recommended and it ends April 23rd...If you get the chance...Go see it!!!!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

The trend seems to to be that those who've actually seen it, love it.

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Thanks so much! -- I really did have a great time. Thanks for the link to the website too. I learned that the dead guy on the dead horse is at Body Worlds 3. Hopefully one day I'll get to experience all of them! Definitely worth the trip!
Take care.
~~ Nobtis
P.S. -- "Slither" was awesome!!!


----------

